# Model 3 Test Drive Reviews (TEXT only)



## Michael Russo

Opening new thread for Model 3 reviews without videos. Here's an interesting example just posted by Inside EV journalist Tom Molougney, also a reservation holder. Not near as thorough as what @TrevP and @Kennethbokor did, of course, yet still offering a balanced view with a positive conclusion, despite some (for me at least) understandable 'nitpicks', some of which good suggestions for kaizen (aka continuous improvement...).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942746233025826816


----------



## 3V Pilot

I'll add the one I wrote up just for reference. Here is the link to that thread....

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/my-first-impression.5152/


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I'll add mine as well. Note it's 2 parts as part 1 was the immediate reaction and part 2 was after sleeping on it. 

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## Kbm3

Mike Land said:


> I'll add the one I wrote up just for reference. Here is the link to that thread....
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/my-first-impression.5152/


Thanks for this link Mike. I loved, loved your review. I'm currently driving a Boxster, and have no fears about the change to the Model 3 (except giving up the convertible aspect!)


----------



## 3V Pilot

Kbm3 said:


> Thanks for this link Mike. I loved, loved your review. I'm currently driving a Boxster, and have no fears about the change to the Model 3 (except giving up the convertible aspect!)


Thank you, the Boxster is one of my favorite cars and I am also giving up a convertible for the Model 3, so I'm right there with you. It won't feel as sporty as what your driving now but then again I don't know of any 4 door that would. It will however give you that rush of driving excitement that so others many are missing. I also love the interior design of current Porsche cars and although it's a complete 180 in philosophy the quality of materials, fit, finish and tightness of the interior should make you feel right at home. As long as you don't have a severe allergic reaction to lack of buttons!


----------



## Kbm3

Mike Land said:


> Thank you, the Boxster is one of my favorite cars and I am also giving up a convertible for the Model 3, so I'm right there with you. It won't feel as sporty as what your driving now but then again I don't know of any 4 door that would. It will however give you that rush of driving excitement that so others many are missing. I also love the interior design of current Porsche cars and although it's a complete 180 in philosophy the quality of materials, fit, finish and tightness of the interior should make you feel right at home. As long as you don't have a severe allergic reaction to lack of buttons!


It is possible I'll keep the Boxster as well, though that is quite expensive (its a 2016). I decided my last gas car should have one of the great engines.


----------



## Dr. J

Michael Russo said:


> despite some (for me at least) understandable 'nitpicks',


Like three paragraphs on wipers? And this, from the Department of Redundancy Department:

Another nitpick I have about the need to interact with the center screen, is that you need to do so in order to increase or lower your speed when using the ACC.

Once you set the speed, if you want to change it, you need to do that from the center screen, unless you deactivate the ACC, negotiate to your desired speed and re-activate the ACC. I'd prefer if I could increase or lower the set speed by lifting or lowering the stalk that activates it, instead of needing to tap the center screen.

Maybe blame the editor for that one. Nevertheless, it's good to read various perspectives. Thanks for posting, Michael!


----------



## Love

Dr. J said:


> Like three paragraphs on wipers? And this, from the Department of Redundancy Department:
> 
> Another nitpick I have about the need to interact with the center screen, is that you need to do so in order to increase or lower your speed when using the ACC.
> 
> Once you set the speed, if you want to change it, you need to do that from the center screen, unless you deactivate the ACC, negotiate to your desired speed and re-activate the ACC. I'd prefer if I could increase or lower the set speed by lifting or lowering the stalk that activates it, instead of needing to tap the center screen.
> 
> Maybe blame the editor for that one. Nevertheless, it's good to read various perspectives. Thanks for posting, Michael!


"One thing I disliked about the Model 3 is this thing that will be changed soon in a software update, but I didn't say that because it doesn't increase traffic to my website" - Lovesword, editor for hire, showcasing my skills


----------



## Badback

Michael Russo said:


> Opening new thread for Model 3 reviews without videos. Here's an interesting example just posted by Inside EV journalist Tom Molougney, also a reservation holder. Not near as thorough as what @TrevP and @Kennethbokor did, of course, yet still offering a balanced view with a positive conclusion, despite some (for me at least) understandable 'nitpicks', some of which good suggestions for kaizen (aka continuous improvement...).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942746233025826816


I found this review too nit picky. It's balanced with his thumb on the scale.


----------



## garsh

Badback said:


> I found this review too nit picky. It's balanced with his thumb on the scale.


I liked this review. I already know the basics of what makes a Tesla great. It felt like this review had someone more like me in mind for the audience. These sorts of particulars are more interesting to me.


----------



## MelindaV

I came across this one on TMC from an existing S owner and thought it was great hearing his immediate reactions to the 3

"WOW !!!








Exceeded my expectations!!! But Grandson still loves the red MS.

Delivery process was smooth as could be. (They make sum stellar coffee drinks at Fremont)

Took 15 seconds to get used to the center display. Only caught myself once glancing behind steering wheel for the turn signal indicator.
Basically a non issue.

Being a previous owner, only a few new things.
Charge port closes itself (woohoo!!)
Side mirrors fold in automatically.
Paired to App easily
Love the wood grain (was skeptical but quality workmanship)
The new air flow control seems adequate, but not a big fan (no pun) of it - anyway non issue for me as we rarely experience temp extremes.

Driving: very sprightly, semi stiff ride, good visual in all directions, had some trouble with voice commands, sound system much better than average, No FM - but promised soon, Nav good - but being upgraded soon, roomy front and rear - I'm not a tall person - 6 ft, but sure back seat adequate for most,

Followed my wife (mostly) in her MS home for about 2 hours. (I believe this has more pickup than hers and hers has almost constantly maintained 315 kWH (or whatever the acronym is) but the M3 avg 255 and I didn't baby it - remarkable!!

Cell phone user ran me to the edge of the road and I was easily able to avoid and maintain control. The HIT BRAKES warning worked well at one point.

Haven't tried Homelink yet, had trouble scheduling charging for tonight (will work on later), but charged ok with Tesla HPWC to 40 Amps and also 120v 12 amp outlet. We will be charging mostly with the 120 (the MS uses the HPWC) as this one will be driven much less per day.

Didn't use Supercharger - Gilroy was packed - stopped at Seaside, but only connected the MS (and did a Costco donation)

Will try it out on the Del Monte SC maybe tomorrow just to make sure it works okay. Informed that 'any' supercharging will cost - and different prices at each. A non issue - we rarely need it.

Can't think of anything else except not enough daylight hours in the day - really itching to do more !!

A remarkable $50k + car. (As we see BMW disappear over the horizon) And at $35k - it's a steal !!!!

Kudos to EM and his team!! Hate to be the bearer of bad news - meaning that insomnia on the night before delivery will getcha!!

See you guys out on the road."​


----------



## Michael Russo

This is an interesting one by an existing Model S P85D owner... (seemingly well off by the looks of his future plans...)... Guess what the conclusion is? 

https://280group.com/product-management-blog/keep-new-model-3-old-model-s/

Edited: With more details on -and credit to - the 'source'... (@TrevP and @SoFlaModel3 , you'll know what I'm alluding to here... )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947212666740731904


----------



## Skione65

Michael Russo said:


> This is an interesting one by an existing Model S P85D owner... (seemingly well off by the looks of his future plans...)... Guess what the conclusion is?
> 
> https://280group.com/product-management-blog/keep-new-model-3-old-model-s/
> 
> Edited: With more details on -and credit to - the 'source'... (@TrevP and @SoFlaModel3 , you'll know what I'm alluding to here... )
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947212666740731904


@Michael Russo,

Interesting write up he did on 280 Group. One thing confused me though....he compares the S to the 3 and says "No ability to carry/fit bikes in the trunk"? Elon specifically said you can fit a bike in the trunk(maybe not 2) and I specifically saw a photo of an owner with the seats folded down and a bike in the trunk. What gives? Did he not fold the seats down and that is what his opinion is based on?
I was planning on throwing my road bike in the trunk due to no tow hitch.

Ski


----------



## 3V Pilot

Skione65 said:


> @Michael Russo,
> 
> Interesting write up he did on 280 Group. One thing confused me though....he compares the S to the 3 and says "No ability to carry/fit bikes in the trunk"? Elon specifically said you can fit a bike in the trunk(maybe not 2) and I specifically saw a photo of an owner with the seats folded down and a bike in the trunk. What gives? Did he not fold the seats down and that is what his opinion is based on?
> I was planning on throwing my road bike in the trunk due to no tow hitch.
> 
> Ski


I think he was referring to the ease of access with the hatchback on the S vs the smaller trunk opening of the 3. Sounded like he gets 2 bikes in the S pretty easy, don't know if that is possible with the 3. One fits, I've seen pics, don't know if anyone has attempted to shoe-horn 2 in. In any case it would not be an easy task.


----------



## Michael Russo

Mike Land said:


> I think he was referring to the ease of access with the hatchback on the S vs the smaller trunk opening of the 3. Sounded like he gets 2 bikes in the S pretty easy, don't know if that is possible with the 3. One fits, I've seen pics, don't know if anyone has attempted to shoe-horn 2 in. In any case it would not be an easy task.


@Skione65 , not having seen the trunk open myself vs. my imprint of the one in an S, I think Mike's response is sound...


----------



## Curt Renz

Jameson Dow at Electrek - morning, January 1: https://electrek.co/2018/01/01/tesla-model-3-early-impressions/


----------



## Curt Renz

Andrew Collins at Jalopnik - morning, January 2: https://jalopnik.com/the-tesla-model-3-makes-the-future-feel-normal-1821684820


----------



## danzgator

Alex Roy reviews my Model 3:

http://www.thedrive.com/new-cars/17280/tesla-model-3-the-first-serious-review


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I thought my review was serious ...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

danzgator said:


> Dammit! Just saw my hack of a copy and paste job on the title. Now that you're a fancy Mod, can you add a T, pls?


Fixed 

All kidding aside, that is one amazing and thorough review!


----------



## Michael Russo

danzgator said:


> Alex Roy reviews my Model 3:
> 
> http://www.thedrive.com/new-cars/17280/tesla-model-3-the-first-serious-review


Good review (serious or not... )

My (humble) observation on Twitter...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949553458843185152
Of course, I also still want a HUD...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Good review (serious or not... )
> 
> My (humble) observation on Twitter...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949553458843185152
> Of course, I also still want a HUD...


I have recently switched from no EAP to yes EAP. Reading the review doesn't change my mind.

The fact that the screen is off to the right isn't a deal breaker to me at all. My rationale is that I don't "trust" the system, so I'm still going to watch the road. Given that, it doesn't really matter where the screen is.

As for the adjustments of speed and follow distance. I'm not concerned and I suspect Roy's comments are potentially what will happen (controlled via steering wheel scroll wheels). It will get better over time.

The biggest part for me is that I can click it on and for 70 miles of highway driving each day not have to worry about a thing!


----------



## danzgator

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have recently switched from no EAP to yes EAP. Reading the review doesn't change my mind.
> 
> The fact that the screen is off to the right isn't a deal breaker to me at all. My rationale is that I don't "trust" the system, so I'm still going to watch the road. Given that, it doesn't really matter where the screen is.
> 
> As for the adjustments of speed and follow distance. I'm not concerned and I suspect Roy's comments are potentially what will happen (controlled via steering wheel scroll wheels). It will get better over time.
> 
> The biggest part for me is that I can click it on and for 70 miles of highway driving each day not have to worry about a thing!


I agree that the follow distance is a pretty insignicat gripe. I set it at 1, then never touched it again. However, after driving for 4,500 miles, I can honestly say that the TACC/AP speed adjustment is awful. You have to take your eyes off the road, find the plus or minus button on the screen, and peck at it like a chicken with your eyes off the road the entire time. And if you're in traffic and not going the max speed you'd want to go when you engage, you have to mess with it every single time to set the max speed. Have gloves on? Even worse. It just would have been so much cleaner and intuitive with a stalk. The wheel adjustment is a better idea, but still inferior to the stalk IMHO. This is really my only complaint about the car and it is pretty minor.


----------



## Jakesthree

Since the right scroll wheel doesn't seem to do anything at the moment I think Tesla will map EAP speed adjust to that. They could also use the left/right function on the same scroll wheel to adjust following distance. Seems like a no-brainer (I hope).


----------



## 3V Pilot

Jakesthree said:


> Since the right scroll wheel doesn't seem to do anything at the moment I think Tesla will map EAP speed adjust to that. They could also use the left/right function on the same scroll wheel to adjust following distance. Seems like a no-brainer (I hope).


And with this they could also use the push in to function as set/disable. That would give full control and would make sense.


----------



## Brokedoc

@danzgator Very nice of you to participate in this with Alex and Congrats on the Cannonball EV record. Too bad it won't stand long as charging is more efficient and range will increase in warmer weather. I hope you've already blocked time out in the summer to do it again!

Regarding the review, I think it was more balanced and objective than most write ups. I would venture a guess that prior to this, he had experience primarily with AP1 which is still superior to the AP2.5 of the M3. I based this on the screenshot on his article showing the motorcycle in the display which AP2 doesn't differentiate on the display yet.

He is absolutely right about the utility of the center display when using Nav and AP. While driving I rarely look towards the center screen because of the clarity and usefulness of the driver display. In fact, when I have a passenger unbuckle for whatever reason, I lose the driver Nav screen because of the unbuckle warning and I find I'm completely unable to follow the nav directions on the center screen.

I do use the stalk frequently for speed adjustments while in AP because if you're in traffic and the person ahead of you switches lanes, I find the car accelerates unnecessarily hard to only brake unnecessarily late when someone else switches lanes in front of you.

Unless Tesla or aftermarket HUD come out and they fix the AP speed adjustment issue and AP becomes more refined and accurate, AP will be off my list when I buy my M3. As a human operated car, it will blow away any other competitor currently available.


----------



## Michael Russo

Shockingly good review by Road & Track! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951861487701757952


----------



## Michael Russo

CleanTechnica drives the Model 3... 
Guess what? They liked it... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952233174905565186


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> Shockingly good review by Road & Track!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951861487701757952


for those interested in saving some nice photos (of Multicoat Red), R&T included some great ones in the article.


----------



## Dr. J

Michael Russo said:


> Shockingly good review by Road & Track!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951861487701757952


Great review, but the writer lost me here. What's he talking about? Something pertaining to the circular skid video below it?

As the sun went out behind Bay Area clouds, there was one thing left to do. It involved disconnecting some crucial components. The method is not described in any owner's manual or handbook; the option is unavailable from the touchscreen. Your service department likely would not be happy with you attempting it. The car certainly wasn't.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Dr. J said:


> Great review, but the writer lost me here. What's he talking about? Something pertaining to the circular skid video below it?
> 
> As the sun went out behind Bay Area clouds, there was one thing left to do. It involved disconnecting some crucial components. The method is not described in any owner's manual or handbook; the option is unavailable from the touchscreen. Your service department likely would not be happy with you attempting it. The car certainly wasn't.


Yes, he lost me a bit also. I think they disconnected the traction control somehow in order to get the car to skid for that video. Should of explained it better than what they did though. Probably worried about the liability of someone duplicating their efforts.


----------



## Dr. J

Mike Land said:


> Yes, he lost me a bit also. I think they disconnected the traction control somehow in order to get the car to skid for that video. Should of explained it better than what they did though. Probably worried about the liability of someone duplicating their efforts.


Thanks for the confirmation--I thought I missed a paragraph. Your guess makes sense, but I have no idea how they would do that. Not that I would try that at home...


----------



## MelindaV

on a similar note, the Know You Know guys how the 3 doing donuts in the snow and describe 'pulling' the e-brake by pressing the gear button to engage park. Then once the car comes to a stop, it goes into park. Not sure I'd seen that in the manual, so may be a good bit of into to know in case of an emergency (or a wide open parking lot during a snow storm).


----------



## MelindaV

Automobile Magazine's 2018 Design of the Year: Model 3
http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2018-design-of-the-year-tesla-model-3/

and their side article with an interview with Franz von Holzhausen
http://www.automobilemag.com/news/tesla-chief-designer-franz-von-holzhausen-interview-2018/


----------



## MelindaV

LA Times writeup:
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-tesla-model-3-review-20180120-story.html


----------



## Michael Russo

Courtesy of @EVANNEX via Twitter, USA Today's rather favorable review comes in handy, despite a few approximation or signs of (deliberate?) ignorance, not the least of which concerns the reference to 400k reservations, which I continue to _consider_ way under the reality...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955202132243832833


----------



## Michael Russo

Extensive, 4 day review from a Model S owner who rented a Model 3 in California. Seems objective.
We're starting to get a pattern of comments suggesting the far right position of navigation sequencing on the screen is an UI area for improvement.
Hope T≡SLA will listen... (from your HUD-deprived mod... )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955831841256366080


----------



## John Slaby

I was looking at some photos I had saved as backgrounds for my laptop and noticed this one:








Looks like at some point they had the turn-by-turn on the left-hand side of the navigation display. Seems to make a lot more sense. I wonder what made them change it.

Edit: If you look closely, the user is 'OCDetailing', which would suggest that it was a production car. Could there be some way that most people haven't found to undock and move the turn-by-turn?


----------



## 3V Pilot

John Slaby said:


> I was looking at some photos I had saved as backgrounds for my laptop and noticed this one:
> View attachment 5187
> 
> Looks like at some point they had the turn-by-turn on the left-hand side of the navigation display. Seems to make a lot more sense. I wonder what made them change it.
> 
> Edit: If you look closely, the user is 'OCDetailing', which would suggest that it was a production car. Could there be some way that most people haven't found to undock and move the turn-by-turn?


The turn by turn was on the left side then one of the updates moved it to the right side. AFAIK it's not something the user can change.


----------



## Michael Russo

Mike Land said:


> The turn by turn was on the left side then one of the updates moved it to the right side. AFAIK it's not something the user can change.


Which means it could be moved back left in a future update... and it should, IMHO.


----------



## TesLou

Whatever happened to good ol’ “user preference”?


----------



## Dr. J

TesLou said:


> Whatever happened to good ol' "user preference"?


Went the way of Mayberry RFD?


----------



## 3V Pilot

This one has a video that goes with it but the interesting part is in the written review. Here's a quote I found interesting and it's the first time I've heard it from anyone:

"On the cruise control side, Tesla indicated that the right thumbwheel on the steering wheel will be repurposed to allow the changing of speed"

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/auto/2018-tesla-model-3-long-range/review/


----------



## garsh

Mike Land said:


> "On the cruise control side, Tesla indicated that the right thumbwheel on the steering wheel will be repurposed to allow the changing of speed"
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/auto/2018-tesla-model-3-long-range/review/


The lack of a proper source reference makes it tough for me to believe this article.

But... it seems such an obvious thing to do. Hopefully it does get implemented. What does the right scroll wheel currently control during driving?


----------



## 3V Pilot

garsh said:


> The lack of a proper source reference makes it tough for me to believe this article.
> 
> But... it seems such an obvious thing to do. Hopefully it does get implemented. What does the right scroll wheel currently control during driving?


Currently the right side, according to everything I've read or seen only does voice activation with a push-in. Cnet also did a separate video on the UI and at one point they stated that either side button could be used to skip tracks by pushing left/right. That is either new or they had the info wrong. Any current owners want to verify this? I hope they don't duplicate controls from side to side, does't seem very "Tesla" to me.


----------



## Brokedoc

The CNET article is very interesting. Apparently they had a Tesla person that was attentive to their critique and suggested there were future mods to the wiper controls and the cruise controls. These make a lot of sense but we can’t say if this Tesla rep had any more knowledge than the showroom reps who seem to be full of inaccurate info.

The tidbit about ongoing Gigafactory battery issues suggests that the bottleneck still lies there. If this is the case, it’s possible that we will see AWD before standard battery as they likely won’t add variations to the subassembly line that is having the biggest problems.


----------



## Michael Russo

Nice review in this Verge article of the MCR Model 3 previously reviewed by Marques Brownlee, credit to @teslaliving who posted it on his Twitter account :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964923152026480640
Note Marques' observation that a fully loaded Model 3 at 60 grand is a better choice than a base Model S...


----------



## Michael Russo

BI's Matthew DeBord has come around... 
LOL!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965274544784248834


----------



## NJturtlePower

Poor 60-0 emergency braking reviews on the Model 3 and Elon's response via tweet.....

https://www.consumerreports.org/hyb...lls-short-of-consumer-reports-recommendation/

https://electrek.co/2018/05/21/tesla-model-3-braking-weakness-cr-tests-tesla-denies/


----------



## Brokedoc

NJturtlePower said:


> Poor 60-0 emergency braking reviews on the Model 3 and Elon's response via tweet.....
> 
> https://www.consumerreports.org/hyb...lls-short-of-consumer-reports-recommendation/
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/05/21/tesla-model-3-braking-weakness-cr-tests-tesla-denies/
> 
> View attachment 9081


I interpret Elon's tweet to mean that all Model 3s will get free Red Brembro calipers from the P.


----------



## Azthrillhouse

I'm sure some will focus on the "how come they didn't notice this problem before" but I'm in the "holy cow how awesome is technology" camp.

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998777288559755264"


----------



## garsh

"Tesla fires back with own test results"

Sigh. C'mon Fred, Tesla didn't "fire back". That headline makes it sound like they aren't taking this seriously.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Azthrillhouse said:


> I'm sure some will focus on the "how come they didn't notice this problem before" but I'm in the "holy cow how awesome is technology" camp.
> 
> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998777288559755264"


I'm right there with you. What other CEO would even engage in this kind of dialog and what other company would or could do something like this? I simply love this company!!


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life

People don't buy the Tesla Model 3s for its stopping distance, how many clicks it takes to adjust your fans, or its luxury. They buy it for its tech and performance, or at least I did. Oh, BTW, you never have to stop at a gas station again and you do your little part at not polluting the plant.


----------



## Brokedoc

Elon makes Model 3 brakes amazing.
Now more than ever, all teenage boys on the planet want the Model 3


----------



## garsh

Nick's Tesla Life said:


> People don't buy the Tesla Model 3s for its stopping distance,


Well.... we do buy them for performance, and part of that is braking performance. I'm glad to see that Elon is taking this so seriously and having the company work on a fix immediately.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Car & Driver's earlier review of the Model 3 (#7288) in March noted similarly strange braking hesitation... maybe it is all in the software of earlier builds. The hardware seems big enough given it's weight compared to similar cars.

*See full test sheet attached.

https://www.caranddriver.com/tesla/model-3


----------



## NJturtlePower

*Consumer Reports says it will retest Tesla Model 3 after promised brake fix*

*Also notes fixing the brakes over the air would be 'an industry first'*

https://www.autoblog.com/2018/05/22...akes-tesla-model-3/?ncid=edlinkusauto00000016


----------



## ChoopaCabra

Chances are this brake issue can be fixed OTA, given that first run, it stopped around 130 ft and subsequent runs didn't. 

"In our testing of the Model 3, the first stop we recorded was significantly shorter (around 130 feet, similar to Tesla’s findings), but that distance was not repeated, even after we let the brakes cool overnight." --Consumer Reports


----------



## Vin

Sorry OP I went off subject a little, so here is my review post, recently read from Top Gear...

...There is no ‘Ludicrous Mode’, there’s no four-wheel drive, there’s no adjustable air suspension (just fixed rate springs and dampers)… but who cares when frankly, the Model 3 never feels anything less than enthusiastically fast. If we’re keeping the 3 Series comparison rolling, then the rush of acceleration is more 340i than M3, but because it’s perfectly linear, because there are no gear changes required, because you’re never caught off boost, it feels more lively than a 340i, more of the time.


----------



## Curt Renz

Wall Street Journal - today: https://www.wsj.com/articles/first-...formance-a-thrilling-modern-marvel-1532022533

*First Test Drive of the Tesla Model 3 Performance: A Thrilling, Modern Marvel*

*The Tesla brand has its share of haters, but none have yet driven the new Model 3 Performance-until now. Dan Neil takes a first turn behind the wheel of the dual-motor dynamo*


----------

